# Club Pogo Games and Flash Player



## PsycleCraZee (Aug 17, 2005)

First of all, it's nice to find a site that is so friendly and clean. I'm honored to have been accepted. 

Now, I try to play one game at pogo.com. The game is, It's Outta Here 2. It's the only game I can't get into, to which I use to be able to play it. Unfortunately when I try to load it, an icon appears where the game should be. It's a small rectangular icon about 3/16 x 1/4" with 3 different colors in it. This also happens to me when I try to upgrade my Flash Player/Shockwave on their site. This sometimes happens when I open the site or any site and instead of the icon appearing, or the option to open an item, this little box/square appears. I'm going to try and attach it to this post. The rectangle has a blue triangle, green circle, and a red square in it. Do I have a setting in my Advanced tab under Internet Options, or Folder Options wrong, or maybe my encoding?? I surely can't figure it out, and it's driving me absolutely bonkers. Well, I guess I can't attach it, cause it won't let me save it as the bmp, doc, gif, jpe, jpeg, etc. etc. I sure hope you or anybody gets the gist of what I'm trying to explain. I'm so frustrated now, I can't think straight. 

I'm sorry, I forgot to include the type of computer I have. It's a HP Pavilion(XE793), OS Microsoft ME, version 4.90.3000, Intel(r)Celeron processor, 63.0MB RAM, 19.0GB capacity, not sure of the type of graphics card, or network card. The computer was given to me. You know how some kids can be?? So I fixed it and have been using it for about 6 months. 

Respectfully, 
PsycleCraZee


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi *PsycleCraZee* 
Welcome to TSG!

See if you can install it from here: http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash

If you have problems installing the Macromedia Flash Player, follow the troubleshooting steps below. If one step does not correct the problem, move onto the next step. After each step you may want to restart your machine to ensure your changes take effect before moving onto the next step.

Before installing the Flash Player please ensure that you have the following settings correctly set:

*Internet Explorer ActiveX settings * 
Although your browser security settings should be chosen by you or your system Administrator, the 'Medium: Default Level' will allow you to view Macromedia Flash content. For any Custom Level, ensure that both "Download Signed ActiveX controls" and "Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins" are not disabled. (Enable or Prompt will work).

To view your Security Level do the following:

Open Internet Explorer. 
Choose Tools then Internet Options. 
Select the Security tab. 
Choose Internet. 
Ensure that "Download Signed ActiveX controls" and "Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins" are not disabled. 
If you are having trouble installing make certain that your Internet Explorer security level is not set to High or at a custom level which does not allow viewing of ActiveX controls.

*Computer user permissions * 
User permissions determine whether or not you are allowed to install ActiveX controls or plug-ins. If you don't have Administrator access to your Windows NT, 2000, or XP equipped computer, you may not be able to install the Flash Player successfully. Permissions can be tricky but, in general, you should be able to install and use the Macromedia Flash Player if your system Administrator has provided full access to the Macromed directory (C:\Winnt\System32\Macromed\).

*All web browsers must be closed * 
When installing Flash Player with the standalone installer, all of your web browser windows must be closed. You will also need to close any application that makes any HTTP requests using the browser. Examples of this type of software include but are not limited to weather applications, messenger services, or audio or video media players.

*Previous versions of Macromedia Flash Player should be removed * 
Uninstall any previous version of Flash Player before using the standalone installer. For instructions on removing the player, please see here: http://www.macromedia.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_14157

The most common reasons that Flash content fails to display are:

*Pop-up blockers blocking Flash * 
The most common cause of Flash movies failing to display is the presence of a pop-up/ad blocker software that specifically targets Flash content.

*Internet utilities blocking ActiveX* 
Some Internet Utilities, such as Norton Internet Utilities, perform functions similar to a firewall and may restrict viewing of ActiveX controls. You need to ensure that your firewall or utility settings are set to allow ActiveX controls or you will not be able to view Flash movies in Internet Explorer.


----------



## PsycleCraZee (Aug 17, 2005)

Cheeseball81, 
Thank you so much for your help, but it still hasn't solved the problem. I had all the things you suggested to do, they're already checked,
ActiveX controls and plug-ins, Run ActiveX Controls & Plug-ins/Enabled, Scripted ActiveX controls marked safe for scripting/Enabled, Downloads, & File Download/Enabled.

What about, Launching programs and files in IFRAME/Prompt, and Navigate sub-frames across different domains/Enabled?? 

I'm so frustrated with this!! I have gone to the site that you suggested and that was the one I went to in the first place. This does the same thing on my other computer which is OS 98SE. I can't figure it out, and I usually can with this stuff. My "38" with hollow points, is looking pretty good at the moment with my computers!! *lol* Only kidding, I just want to figure this out. I will ask the guy that custom built my other computer and see if he has any suggestions for me. 

Again, I thank you so much. It's nice to have somebody try and help me. I usually get some smart-mouthed....(will leave the rest of the comment out of here).... Hehehehe.... 

I just wish that I could figure out what that little rectanglular box with the red, blue & green color is where there is suppose to be an option to click on. 
PsycleCraZee
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
I kind of resemble this quote!! *giggles.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
"Man is born to trouble as surely as sparks fly upward."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.java.com/en/download/windows_automatic.jsp

Click the link above and see if updating Java will help,,,the detection and install should be totally automatic. Let us know if it helps.


----------



## PsycleCraZee (Aug 17, 2005)

bandit429, 
Thanks for the suggestion. I've tried that version of java, and it made things worse for me. I guess I will just put up with the problem, and not play the game, It's Outta Here 2. Although, I may try and download that version of Java again and see what happens. I'm just a typical indecisive woman!! *lol*
Thanks again, 
PsycleCraZee
"Everyone brings a smile...
Some when they enter a room and some when they leave."


----------

